# Volunteering



## dharana (May 29, 2013)

I've been wanting to find a volunteer gig for a long time now to get me out meeting people and involved in the community, but was too afraid to commit to anything because I so often have had to bail on getting together with friends and other commitments because of bad anxiety, panic attacks, etc. 

I've been getting better, though, and have had lots of success with Cipralex and some lifestyle changes. Yesterday I completed a 2 day volunteer training for an organization whose work I really admire and support, met a bunch of great people and even made career connections. A few times during the second day I felt anxious and really wanted to leave, but I pushed myself to stick with it and feel really proud of myself now for getting through it!


----------



## HopelessFriend (Aug 7, 2013)

Congrats! Volunteering is a great thing. It's a wonderful feeling when you give for a cause  Stay strong!


----------



## dharana (May 29, 2013)

Thank you. I'm excited!


----------



## KariKamiya (Feb 7, 2011)

That's awesome! I decided to volunteer after I went to the animal shelter to see if they had picked up a certain kitten I'd seen running around my neighborhood. I was sooo excited, but the morning of the event I though to myself "what if there's only a few people, all conversing, and I'm just sitting there doing the work?" I ended up calling and saying my car wouldn't start  

I felt really bad about it, but I'm definitely going to put on my big girl panties next time:boogie


----------



## dharana (May 29, 2013)

I totally understand, KariKamiya, I've done the same thing often! Hopefully you'll feel more up to it next time!


----------



## lemongrab (May 16, 2014)

Whoa go you! That's awesome!! I've been wanting to volunteer at an animal shelter for quite some time, but because of school hardly have time to do much anymore. I hope it works out for you!!


----------



## falling and laughing (Aug 30, 2014)

Congratulations, that's amazing thing to do!!


----------



## Becky1991 (Sep 20, 2014)

I volunteer at a Brownies / Guide group, and it gives me the best feeling in the world. Its such a positive feeling of helping others, its the one place I feel I can be myself.


----------

